# health issue



## teej (May 25, 2004)

Have any of you ever heard of or encountered this condition before?

I have a new student starting. He is in his mid 40's. He is not overweight, but on his feet a lot for his job and he thus has varicose veins in his legs and feet.

Here is the twist. He says that without warning, a vein will rupture and start spurting blood. I have never heard of this. I asked if he first has to bump his leg on something and he says "no", it just starts spurting.

So I am having him take all classes wearing shin and instep pads as a precaution. He is not sparring, but he may still get hit or bumped on his legs and I fear this will certainly start one spurting. I don't know any other way to approach this.

So again, have any of you encountered or heard of this condition before, and how was it dealt with?

Thanks, yours in Kenpo
Teej


----------



## Michael Billings (May 25, 2004)

This is a new one to me, but will ask one of my doctor/students.

 -Michael


----------



## Les (May 26, 2004)

Here are a couple of links that may help you.

http://www.familydoctor.co.uk/htdocs/varicose/varicose_specimen.html

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/ruth.livingstone/little/varicose.htm

Hope this helps.

Les


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 26, 2004)

Les said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of links that may help you.
> 
> http://www.familydoctor.co.uk/htdocs/varicose/varicose_specimen.html
> 
> ...


Nice posts, Les.  Good refresher.

My first concern on reading this was a collagen deficiency disorder that might also affect vascular structures elsewhere in the body. (i.e., is he this apt to pop a vein in his skull? Spinal canal? GI tract?).  I'm working on accessory muscle development with a spinal cord injury patient presently, who developed similar vascular accidents in the veins of his spine...lead to paralysis from the umbilicus, down.  My big concern would still be, as a teacher, this guy blowing a stroke in class. Not to sound paranoid, but for your protection, and his prolonged health, you might ask for a note from his physician clearing him for participation in a high-impact, contact sports activity. You might keep him from contact sparring, but minute increases in blood pressure with venous return could endager his health elsewhere with mere jumping jacks...is it more important to be in karate, or be alive?

My own 2 cents.

Dave.


----------



## Phoenix44 (May 27, 2004)

Varicose veins don't "spurt blood."  They can burst, but they just cause bad bruising to the individual, and they occasionally get inflamed or infected.  If his veins are that bad, he could get them treated, and there are a lot of treatment options.  

Superficial varicose veins by themselves are not related to brain hemorrhages, brain emboli or anything else.  They're just a painful nuisance.  They tend to run in families.

I had varicose vein surgery on both legs 7 years ago. I went back to training after 3 weeks, and now it's ancient history.   Although sometimes they recur.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 27, 2004)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> Varicose veins don't "spurt blood." They can burst, but they just cause bad bruising to the individual, and they occasionally get inflamed or infected. If his veins are that bad, he could get them treated, and there are a lot of treatment options.
> 
> Superficial varicose veins by themselves are not related to brain hemorrhages, brain emboli or anything else. They're just a painful nuisance. They tend to run in families.
> 
> I had varicose vein surgery on both legs 7 years ago. I went back to training after 3 weeks, and now it's ancient history. Although sometimes they recur.


Which begs the question...maybe the guy is an undiagnosed psychiatric patient looking for a place to train? Do you want that energy in your club?

What if, however, he's not nuts, and is telling the truth?:idunno: 

D.

PS - you're right. Varicose veins only mean the person has vericose veins.  There are, however, stranger things in this universe than are accounted for in your philosophy, Horatio.


----------

